# Masterbuilt gravity 800



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi, new guy here with a question. My Masterbuilt 800 gravity was delivered yesterday but its missing the griddle and the insert for the griddle. Ive tried MULTIPLE times to register my grill to contact masterbuilt but there is no way to get in touch with them. Ive sent them a message on instagram but they have not replied. If this is the way they do business, I don't even want this thing. Has anyone been able to contact them before I dispute this charge with my credit card company? Thanks Jim


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 3, 2021)

I send them a message by clicking on the link below.






						Customer Support
					

Find manuals, parts, cooking tips and videos to help you get the most our of your Masterbuilt grill, smoker or fryer. If you need more help you can also register your product or open a support ticket.




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




Scroll down to the bottom and click on "contact us".

I've contacted them several times in the last two years (I bought one of the first to market 560's) and they reply in a reasonable time and have quickly taken care of all my issues.
Shipping parts to your location is slow but it is sure.


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I send them a message by clicking on the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and I’ve tried that however, it won’t even let me register my grill as I keep getting an Oracle error message. It seems that there is now way to contact them directly.


----------



## dow (Aug 3, 2021)

If you're getting an Oracle error message, then try a different internet browser.  If that fails as well, then the problem is probably at their end.  Give it a while and try again.

Just out of curiosity, where did you order your 800 from?  I think I read where some places sell the 800 without the griddle and manifold, but I can't remember where that it.


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

dow said:


> If you're getting an Oracle error message, then try a different internet browser.  If that fails as well, then the problem is probably at their end.  Give it a while and try again.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where did you order your 800 from?  I think I read where some places sell the 800 without the griddle and manifold, but I can't remember where that it.


Hi and thanks, they responded to me via my Instagram message.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 3, 2021)

Did they resolve your problem?


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Did they resolve your problem?


The reply I got was that they are “looking into it”. It’s just upsetting that I’ve waited 3 weeks for this to be delivered and it’s missing the part that was the sole reason that I chose this model. They should have a phone number like every other company for customer service instead of messaging only. It makes you think that they want no live interaction with customers and if had known that, I wouldn’t have gone through with this purchase but I will wait and see if they make this right. Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 3, 2021)

Sure is a mystery, they take great care of me.
Reply time is less than 24 hours and when I answer their reply they get back to me right away.


----------



## dow (Aug 3, 2021)

I think that tone has a lot to do with response times, or at least it seems to with me.  Being gracious to the customer service folks, regardless of which company you're dealing with, always seems to pay dividends.  People who are treated politely and respectfully seem to want to help more than those who are treated like junk.


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

dow said:


> I think that tone has a lot to do with response times, or at least it seems to with me.  Being gracious to the customer service folks, regardless of which company you're dealing with, always seems to pay dividends.  People who are treated politely and respectfully seem to want to help more than those who are treated like junk.


They just reached out to me again and said that they sent me the wrong grill and they are going to expedite the correct one out to me. I’m thankful that this looks like it will be rectified sooner than later


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

dow said:


> If you're getting an Oracle error message, then try a different internet browser.  If that fails as well, then the problem is probably at their end.  Give it a while and try again.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where did you order your 800 from?  I think I read where some places sell the 800 without the griddle and manifold, but I can't remember where that it.


I ordered it directly from Masterbuilt.com


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Did they resolve your problem?


They reached out to me and said that they sent me the wrong grill which I cant understand as they  only offer 1 Gravity 800 on their site and clearly stated that it comes with the griddle and the manifold. It seems that there may be an alternate model that comes without the griddle but I am not sure. I only realized that we didn't get those 2 accessories after the grill was fully assembled and we have discarded the original packaging, I let them know this was the case and waiting for a follow up reply


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 3, 2021)

I love happy endings!


----------



## dow (Aug 3, 2021)

toojayz said:


> They reached out to me and said that they sent me the wrong grill which I cant understand as they  only offer 1 Gravity 800 on their site and clearly stated that it comes with the griddle and the manifold. It seems that there may be an alternate model that comes without the griddle but I am not sure. I only realized that we didn't get those 2 accessories after the grill was fully assembled and we have discarded the original packaging, I let them know this was the case and waiting for a follow up reply



One of the warehouse clubs (Costco or Sam's) has an 800 that comes without the griddle and manifold.  There was some discussion about it on here in the last couple of weeks.  Someone at Masterbuilt stuck your shipping label on an 800 that was supposed to go to the warehouse store instead of their regular retail inventory.


----------



## toojayz (Aug 3, 2021)

dow said:


> One of the warehouse clubs (Costco or Sam's) has an 800 that comes without the griddle and manifold.  There was some discussion about it on here in the last couple of weeks.  Someone at Masterbuilt stuck your shipping label on an 800 that was supposed to go to the warehouse store instead of their regular retail inventory.


That sounds about right, I asked them just to send me the griddle and manifold rather than a whole new grill since I assembled it already and the packaging has already been picked up by recycling. I hope this whole thing works out


----------

